# Revenir à une version antérieure de Safari ?



## magoule (11 Juin 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai été tenté d'installer la version 6.1 d'essai de Safari et comme je ne suis pas développeur cela ne marche pas ! Comment revenir en arrière ? Je ne peux pas mettre cette version à la corbeille, je ne peux pas la remplacer par la version 6.0.4 (qui d'ailleurs bugait pas mal) en provenance de mon clone ...

Que faire ?


----------



## Sly54 (11 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

Pas de sauvegardes ? (un clone eut été bien utile)

Je crains qu'il ne faille réinstaller l'OS, puis appliquer de nouveau toutes les mises à jour.


----------



## magoule (11 Juin 2013)

Si, j'ai un clone, mais je ne peux pas déplacer safari de mon dossier application du clone vers le même dossier sur mon Mac

Et si je fais la mise à jour combinée parue le 4 juin, ça peut résoudre le problème ?


----------



## Sly54 (11 Juin 2013)

L'idée du clone, c'était de cloner tout le disque (donc dd externe vers dd interne), pour revenir à l'état avant l'installation de Safari 6.1.

Pour la màj combo du 4 juin : ca se teste, mais je n'ai pas d'idée si ça va résoudre ton souci.


----------



## magoule (11 Juin 2013)

Ca n'a servi à rien, Safari 6.1 est toujours installé et il crashe dès l'ouverture..


----------



## Sly54 (11 Juin 2013)

magoule a dit:


> Ca n'a servi à rien, Safari 6.1 est toujours installé et il crashe dès l'ouverture..


Le contraire m'aurait un peu étonné Mais là, on est fixé.

Donc je ne vois que deux possibilités :

Soit clone dans l'autre sens (en vérifiant évidemment que tu ne perds rien),
Soit réinstallation complète de l'OS (avec la sauvegarde des données kivabien).


----------



## magoule (11 Juin 2013)

Je crois que je vais plutôt  me passer de safari en attendant la suite...

Merci tout de même !


----------



## macomaniac (12 Juin 2013)

Salut *magoule*.


Tuyau qui vaut ce qu'il vaut (sachant que j'ai personnellement une prédilection pour les désintallations à la main - ce qui n'est pas un procédé préconisable en tant que 'règle') : 

À partir d'une session «*root*», tu peux désinstaller en mode graphique l'application «Safari» sans te heurter à une fin de non-recevoir de la part du système comme sous une session-admin ordinaire. Sache quand même que cette application très fortement intégrée à l'architecture-système disperse une ribambelle de fichiers aux 4 coins de l'OS, ce qui rend l'exercice manuel des plus ingrat [remarque, au point où tu en es, avec une application qui plante au démarrage, tu n'as rien à perdre, à condition de ne pas faire d'erreur dans la suppression des fichiers]. 

Peut-être que dans ton cas quelques classiques suffiraient à l'affaire. Donc, outre l'application '_Safari.app_' elle-même contenue dans le dossier '_Applications_' : 

- dans la *~/Library* : benner le sous-dossier '_Safari_' dans le dossier '_Caches_' ;  dossier '_Safari_' ; sous-dossier '_Safari_' dans le dossier : '_SavedApplicationState_' [garder précieusement les fichiers _.plist_ du dossier '_Preferences_' en en sauvegardant une version dans le dossier '_Partagé_' de l'OS que tu pourras ensuite réutiliser] ;

- dans la */Library* : dossier '_Safari_' ; 

- dans la *System/Library* : '_Safari.framework_' + '_SafariServices.framework_' dans le dossier '_PrivateFrameworks_' ; sous-dossier '_Safari_' dans le dossier '_StagedFrameworks_') 

[sachant que pas mal de fichiers relevant de '_private/var_' vont rester en place, à moins que tu n'y fouines...].


À partir de là, retourné dans ta session-admin habituelle, télécharger la version actuelle 6.0.5 (ou 6.0.4) de «Safari» (par exemple ici) et réinstaller l'application à partir du paquet .pkg. Autre méthode : si tu as un 'Installer bootable' de «Mountain Lion» quelque part (clé USB ou autre), grâce au logiciel «Pacifist» extraire le paquet d'installation «Safari» et demander son installation sur ton OS. Autre méthode préconisée par *Sly* coucou et qui est sans doute la meilleure : télécharger et installer la MÀJ combo 10.8.4 embarquant «Safari 6.0.5».

&#8984;​
Sache que les tuyaux ci-dessus représentent la '_lectio difficilior_' de ton problème (= la solution pénible - avec «*macomaniac*», c'est toujours la '_lectio difficilior_' malheureusement... ) ; la '_lectio facilior_' (la solution aisée) t'a été proposée également par *Sly* : après avoir sauvegardé les documents personnels qui se trouvent actuellement sur ton OS et pas sur ton clone (où tu as je présume l'ancienne version de «Safari») : genre '_courriels_', '_images_', '_vidéos_', '_musiques_' et '_textes_' les plus récents ; tu redémarres sur ton clone, grâce à l'«Utilitaire de Disque» de ton clone, tu reformates ton DDI ; et tu rétro-clones (je suppose que tu as un logiciel de clonage sur ton OS qui s'est cloné lui-même dans ton image-démarrable) ton clone sur ton DDI.

Tu vas retrouver ainsi un «Safari» fonctionnel, avec l'avantage d'avoir _défragmenté_ ton DDI dans la foulée. Petit inconvénient : certaines applications (rares) n'aiment pas le rétro-clonage, genre : «DropBox» (identifiants à re-renseigner) ou «Parallels Desktop» (application à réinstaller du téléchargement d'une démo. Mais les identifiants se conservent ainsi évidemment que les machines virtuelles et leurs chemins).


----------



## magoule (12 Juin 2013)

Bonjour macomaniac,

Merci pour cette longue réponse !

Une session root ! C'est comme si tu me demandais de me servir du terminal, ça me tétanise tellement de faire une grosse bétise, et je préfère utiliser Chrome jusqu'au prochain Mac Os X Maverick...

Je n'ai pas d'installer bootable, et la Maj combo n'a pas installé safari 6.0.5, la version 6.1 est restée...

Quand à réinstaller à partir du clone, j'ai la flemme de sauvegarder les mails vidéos et textes divers depuis 3 jours...

Merci quand même !


----------



## Sly54 (12 Juin 2013)

magoule a dit:


> Une session root ! C'est comme si tu me demandais de me servir du terminal, ça me tétanise tellement de faire une grosse bétise, et je préfère utiliser Chrome jusqu'au prochain Mac Os X Maverick...


Tu pourras installer Safari 6.1 quand la version officielle sortira. Ca réglera peut être les problèmes de la version bêta


----------



## macomaniac (12 Juin 2013)

[Salut *magoule*.

Tu sais, une session '*root*' ressemble trait pour trait à ta session-admin habituelle avant que tu ne la customises. Même présentation graphique, Finder etc. Sauf que rien ne va t'interdire de massacrer allègrement ton OS (ça, c'est pour te tétaniser davantage ). 

Ce que je te suggérais, c'est de benner une poignée de fichiers/dossiers système de «Safari 6.1», afin ensuite de pouvoir y substituer une version antérieure. Car sinon (à part par la méthode du formatage et rétro-clonage), aucune version antérieure que tu cherches à installer ne parvient à écraser celle-la <entre nous soit dit, ça sert à quoi un clone si on n'apprend jamais à s'en servir pour des cas mineurs comme ici?  >

Bon, j'arrête mes badineries taquines... ]


----------



## webcontact (3 Novembre 2013)

bonjour 
moi aussi je déteste la dernier version de safari 
je suis sur lion 10.7.5
avec dernière veston de safari 6.1  

et j'ai trouver un sit qui m a rendu service 

Multi-Safari

Michel Fortin ? Multi-Safari

chez moi c'est ok les deux versions peuvent ce lancer individuellement ou simultanément 

Un bémol sur certaine ouverture de sit, j'ai un message apple blablabla habituel qui dit que web kit a quitter inopinément,  etc etc.
Faute de mieux pou l'instant,  j'ai tout simplement réduit la fenêtre au minimum et glisser le tout dans un angle de mon écran.
Car je n'ais pas trouver comment désactiver cette alerte apple 
En revanche si quelqu'un a mieux qu'il le fasse savoir 
Merci d'avance


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Novembre 2013)

Quel sujet à la noix. 

Les seeds développeurs de Safari 6.1 étaient chacunes fournies avec un programme de désinstallation qui fonctionnait très bien.

"mettre à la corbeille" :hosto:

Quant à "multi-safari"

Outre que je ne vois pas bien l'intérêt de faire supporter à des sites web des versions datant de Mathusalem, objets d'une multitude de failles toutes documentées, je trouve limite d'en suggérer ici l'usage au premier quidam qui passe.

M'enfin, ce sont vos machines, vos données, vos emmerdes.


----------

